# Red Knee Solutions (RKN.TO)



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Anyone else enjoying this little ride? It is nice to know that there are some Canadian tech companies that have it together. Opentext and Constellation have been humming along too.


----------



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised to see a thread on RKN! The stock came to my attention in July courtesy of Chris Umiastowski (Globe & Mail). I decided to make a medium-sized invesment within my TFSA and have enjoyed how this stock seems to chug along nicely despite never making a splash in the news.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

haven't seen this one yet, what do you think the chances are that it gets scooped up by a bigger fish?


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Can the help my sore knees?


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^ In the dog house eh? I always thought company name is a bit unfortunate... but as long as stock goes up it could be called anything.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

nobody seemed to mention the almost 20% decline last week. ouch!


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

londoncalling said:


> nobody seemed to mention the almost 20% decline last week. ouch!


From the Fool:
The stock has soared over the past year on a string of market-topping quarters, but today’s Q4 results — loss of $1 million versus a year-ago profit of $1.9 million — are triggering serious concerns over slowing demand going forward. While revenue spiked 295%, year-over-year gross margin plunged from 69% to 54%, suggesting that Redknee’s competitive edge and, in turn, whopping growth rate are getting more expensive to maintain.

Nothing really to say... when something goes straight up, it is bound to correct sometime.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes it has had quite a run. I know very little about tech and have no allocation to the sector. I would like to perhaps add at least a small portion to the sector. Buying opportunity?


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice to see this finally going up instead of down. It's been on a pretty big decline all the way since December 2013.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

Wish I had been following this one more closely. What a buying opportunity it was around $4.50. Looks like its going much higher


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Big 15-20% drop today on Q3 results... backlog is huge right now though. Pretty good buying opportunity here. Unfortunately a big sting for people who already own.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Youch.

That hurts.

Not something that I would invest in, but it does seem like it could be an opportunity to trade.


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

"Redknee Solutions Inc. (RKN.TO) said Tuesday that it has agreed to buy privately held Orga Systems for €38 million in cash."

Some good news here as Orga's expertise, technology, and client base should help bolster RKN's capabilities. Quite honestly, after averaging down significantly in February I'm just looking for enough of a rise to sell. This has not been one of my shining stars


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

Ugly ugly day for RKN. Down 30% this morning after Q3 results that ultimately didn't appear too bad.


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

is it really that good
the only line i see is
Net loss totalled $5.5 million, or $0.05 loss per basic and diluted share compared to a net loss of $6.9 million, or $0.06 income per basic and diluted share, in the same year-ago quarter.
negative EPS no good!


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Doesn't look so great to me. The consensus was for EPS of .04 and they delivered a $0.05 loss


----------

